# Finally Added to the HO layout!



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Back to the HO layout after the wall train project. It's almost done, but not quite (the wall layout).

Any way, here's what I've added.









Would someone please throw this guy a line?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks great  I love the guy running the rapids in the stream  (my impression of course)


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice!!! Do you have any other pics of your layout??


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> Very nice!!! Do you have any other pics of your layout??


Sure do. From start to finish........


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Scott...everything is looking pretty authentic! Keep it up!

Chad


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I like what you're doing with the edge/hills - very nice.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

*Added portals, bridge and valley*


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Lookin good!  :thumbsup: Keep us posted!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Paint and grass added


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... that little wetlands / marshy area pops out nicely! I like it!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Great Progress!*

Hey Scott, You are making great progress on the layout and that waterfall is very impressive. Are you making your own trees...if you are there is a article in Model Railroader on making pine trees by Cody Grivino thats cheap and easy. I haven't started yet but will post after I hit Home Depot to get some cut-fill Furnace filters. I'll keep you posted!:thumbsup: Oh if you can find a canoe...have it go over the falls...or even a guy in a barrel(Niagra Falls):laugh:


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

added realistic water and some fences (temporary) around the houses.
Probably the last thing I'll do for a while. My 14 year old is too ill to help now. It's just not fun without him.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just temporary ill I hope?

What type of caulk did you use on the waterfalls?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Scott,


> Probably the last thing I'll do for a while. My 14 year old is too ill to help now. It's just not fun without him.


Would you enlighten us on your situation?


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Scott,
> 
> Would you enlighten us on your situation?


He has had acute sinusitis for 7 weeks. And a headache the whole time.
Can't go to school, not eating much. 
Docs (3 so far) say it will go away but seems to be getting worse.

He's registered on this site as jstumpy. Send him an encouraging word won't you?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a bummer, we'll send him an encouraging word.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto. Hope the kid is back up on his feet, feeling good, and running the trains as soon as possible.

Get well, Jstumpy ... get well!

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

jstumpy...hope you are "back on the track" and "chugging" along in no time! 

Chad


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Awesome*

I also have used fabricated track, Unfortunate I had to take apart my Layout. However, You have made it look awesome. Keep up the great work!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> Just temporary ill I hope?
> 
> What type of caulk did you use on the waterfalls?


Temporary I hope! it's been 2 months and he is just staying in bed.

The falls are made from "water effects" liquid although I think there are other things that would work fine too.

Thank for the encouraging words guys. I really appreciate it.


----------

